# Saleen's Triplets



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Z10 Buck:



























Z11 Doe:




























Z12 Buck:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....how cute ..... :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I love those little squish faces.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful - just beautiful!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Cute kids- keeping any?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes, My mom is keeping the girl. :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE BABIES!!!!!


The little doe looks like my Teddy and his son "Moo"..,LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh i wish you could get buck memo for those boys, my friend would probably snatch up Z10! LOL


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're beautiful!! Congrats! *runs off with Z10* :angel2:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love their colors but especially the two boys. Congrats on such cuties.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It's so hard to tell who is cuter!! I quite lke Z10...  

CONGRATS!! :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Awww too cute! Z10 looks like his mama!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:stars: congrats they r very pretty & handsome


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

AWWWW, so cute. I love their ears, it makes them look like little pixies!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

:thumb: all the way-adorable.


----------

